# Rolandomotaa 's Plant Hormones Research Collection



## Rolandomotaa (Feb 15, 2014)

I didn't see a thread discussing this subject so I think it's about time we take it to the next level. This thread is intended to be a collection of combined collaboration to understand the plant we've all grown to love : Cannabis sativa. If any members out there have experienced some mutation, for better or for worse, or any type of observation in the propagation/growth of this marvelous plant Please feel free to post your comments /observations/hypothesis /theories  Questions?? 

I'll post some fundamental data for quick reference 

Plant Hormones can be divided into two classes :

Growth promoters: Auxins, Gibberellins, Cytokinins 

Growth inhibitors : Ethylene gas, Abscisic acid 


Credit given to Pearson Prentice Hall


----------



## Rolandomotaa (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Rolandomotaa (Feb 15, 2014)

So has anybody notice how female plants "sense" the presence of a male plant in the room. Does having a male in the room, in a controlled fashion, help eliminate hermaphroditism. When all the males get yanked out of the room maybe some females sense it and feel the need to survive therefore creating male flowers on a otherwise 100% female???? 

Nature or Nurture? 

Nature or Nurture? 

Creation or Adaptation?? 

Don't u just love sativa and their racing thoughts? :screwy:


Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ThatLEDGrowKid (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, subbed. I've been looking for a thread like this for a while. Personally i'm curious about what is happening chemically/hormonally as a plant switches to flower mode. from my research i've gathered that there seems to be an increase in gibberellin activity during this period and that their activity is normally inhibited by phytochrome activity. as daylight/light cycle shifts to 12/12 there is less activity from phytochromes and subsequent increased activity from gibberellin hormones. hopefully someone can add/clarify/elaborate on this...links posted to corroborate my claims

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC34770/ 
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF01101686

cheers


----------



## shaggyballs (Feb 20, 2014)

I am just starting to understand this advanced science with many many variables!


As soon a plant sprouts it tries to flower. The first two weeks are spent building things flowering requires. Once this is done it starts to produce flowering hormones. 


But the flowering hormone is degraded by light. The plant builds up hormones all night and the sun comes along and kills them all. this cycle will repeat. Eventually days get shorter and nights get longer. More hormones are produced than the sun/light can kill. Each day more and more hormones survive the sun/light until they finally hit the right level and only then will flowering be induced.


*It should be clarified that (most) hormones don't have a direct effect on plants. What plant hormones do is activate a signal cascade resulting in activation of genes which give response that is observed. Changes in concentration or usage of isomeric hormones has differing effects, thus the multiple effects seen from one hormone depending on the application method strength.*
thanks spurr


There are seven major kinds of plant hormones: 
auxin,cytokinins, gibberellins, brassinosteroids,
oligosaccharins, ethylene, and abscisic acid


*The effects of a hormone on a plant often depend on the stage of the plant's development.*









*Hormone video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcGV7e5-drU









Plants progress through a cycle of growth stages. When a plant is under stress at any given stage of growth, it will produce less cytokinin growth hormones. If this reduction occurs at certain key stages of growth, yields are affected. By making available extra hormones to the plant at these stages, you can influence the plants final yield. Timing of the application is essential. If you apply a hormone to a plant, the result will be stimulated growth of the type which the plant is currently under going. If the plant is forming roots, more root growth will occur. These natural hormone compounds are essential to: plant cell enlargement and division - germination - root development - flowering and seed formation.


The correct usage of auxins and cytokinins used at varying ratios and times during the grow and flowering cycles can greatly stimulate desirable effects in plants. Auxins used in early grow, promote adventurous rooting, help relieve plant stress, and promote plant health/vigor.


Cytokinins, used during early bloom, can greatly aid in setting up a better plant structure (short squat plants with close internodes), and used thereafter can stimulate cell division (growth rates) and as a result increase yields.
All nutrients aside, balancing of the auxin/cytokinin/gibberellin chemical equation is the real key to maximizing your specific strains potential.
Mixing gibberellins with both auxins (IAA) and cytokinins (6BA) gives the treatment a synergizing balance and can exceed these limitations (i.e. a hardy stretched out plant that is dense and full).


*When the auxin concentration is lower than the cytokinin,
explants will induce shoots, otherwise it will form roots.
*


That said the ratio, timing and type of hormones used will vary from stage to stage and is strain dependent.







*stages:*


Clone,teen,veg,pre-flower,flower initiation,bud set,bulk up ect.
For example 
A super stretchy strain would get less auxin 
A overly compact strain could get some brass. but less BAP per say.




So I guess what I am looking for is a base ratio on middle ground.




http://5e.plantphys.net/categories.php?t=t

*Mixing gibberellins with both auxins (IAA) and cytokinins (6BA) gives the treatment a synergizing balance and can exceed these limitations (i.e. a hardy stretched out plant that is dense and full).*
But

https://www.icmag.com/ic/attachment.php?attachmentid=94121&d=1292821023


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=196121&page=4









spurr said:


> Cannabis related studies (more to be added later):
> 
> 
> *GA3 (gibberellic acid)*
> ...



So if using GIBB , use it in tiny amounts and in the correct ratio GIBB-AUXIN-CYTOKININ
and make sure to use it at the correct time!


I am stumbling through this.... so any suggestions would be welcomed.

*I now recommend Brassinolide in place of Gibb.
It has a different mode of action but has the fast growth effect Gibb has on other plants.
But ratio,timing,strain,and more all need to be considered!!
*
Ready to use
http://www.godrej.com/godrej/godrejagrovet/double.aspx?id=2&menuid=938
DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!!!

*I am not a botanist or a chemist or a even college educated man!
I have had no help(other than things already posted)
SPURR is the man!
BUT:
I think I am scratching the surface of this ultra complex science.

Some strains are naturally high in Cytokinins or LOW levels of strigolactone 
this makes them shorter and bushy.

While other strains are naturally high in Auxin,Gibb. ect.
This makes them tall and stretchy!

What we need to do is add just the right amount of the right hormone at just the right time to make a strain that is too short a little taller.
Or take a strain with too much stretch and shorten it down to a strain that has a little or no stretch!

If you try to push a particular strain too far you get bad results!
Some are more tolerant than others.

The effects of a hormone on a plant often depend on the stage of the plant's development.

**My best guess at how to use cytokinins effectively!*


cytokinins used at high ppm during cloning will prevent callus from forming roots and tell the plant to make shoots.
I have seen this myself.
I had shoots growing in a easy cloner with a constant spray of extremely weak clonex liquid on the roots. 
I don't recommend cytokinins for clones!


You need to start low with just established clones.
Cytokinins inhibit downward root growth.
As high levels of cytokinins over 1 PPM inhibit root growth in cannabis.
At the correct levels of aprox. 0.1-1.0 PPM it will encourage lateral root growth while allowing for normal root length.(tiny root hairs)
As they get bigger you give them small doses at a time like 0.1 PPM but slowly increase the ppm to no greater than 1 PPM in soil or in REZ.
That is if you are looking to optimize root growth.


But remember this is strain subjective.
Shorter plants need less so as to maintain fast growth while stretchier strains need more to slow growth just enough!


If you want to change the shape of the plant(shorten it) then higher PPM is required.
I don't recommend more than a one time 100 PPM spray.
Then wait 5-7 days so you give the plant a chance to react.
I apply small amounts in the rez. and then use frequent foliar sprays.
I you use a spray wait a few days if you don't like the results you can spray low doses more often to get the effect you are looking for.
Spray between 5-10 PPM every 3-4 days till desired results are achieved. 


Bud cycle is another story I am still lost here.
At the right time and PPM it will give you faster bud set!
I know if you don't get the timing right and you get the ppm's too high it will stop vertical growth and decrease yield especially when the plants have been topped!


These instructions are for using cytokinins by themselves.
I personally think they work better in a synergistic manner with auxin and brassinoloid,but then PPM must be recalculated. 


*Disclaimer *
covers entire post
*USUALLY *
*
The experiment I just finished showed how the same exact substances added in the same exact amounts to different strains all at the same stage of growth had a dramatically different effect on each strain.

This shows there is still much work to be done.

Only one had a adverse reaction and it was minor.(leaf discoloration)

My biggest problem is I only understand 1/2 of what I read!!


*


> well what do you want hormones to do for you?



Let me start by saying:
This is all contingent on the strains particular genetics limits.
You just can't turn a fluffy strain into a dense strain!
One must start with your preferred genetic traits and maximize its potential with environment and other factors that we have available to us.


*Maximize terpene production to optimize taste of any given strain*


According to Farooqi and Shukla (1999) growth regulators, or plant hormones, stimulate plant growth and terpene biosynthesis in a broad number of aromatic plant species, which result in beneficial changes in terpene quality and quantity.


*Maximize quality and yeild*


The use of growth regulators in agricultural production has increased due to their positive influence on product quality. This is a common practice in small countries where this technology is necessary to achieve higher yields and better products (Poyo and Ono 2006).


*Control growth rate*


Increase or retard growth due to hight restrictions,timing,ect.
Encourage branching in some.
Encourage just a tiny bit of stretch in others.


The possibilities are endless really!!! 


I have done a lot of research on the effects of most hormones used for cannabis on other plants,some on cannabis.(college papers ect.)


I have also researched ready to use products used in agriculture that contain these hormones in their products.
With that said, I have a fair understanding of what the individual hormone functions are.
Now how they work together is another matter!!


The problematic issue I still have is :


*It's all about RATIO and TIMING*


*Strain and phenotype* is an important variable to be considered.
This I know from my own side by side experiments.


----------



## Rolandomotaa (Feb 22, 2014)

Just got done reading :thumbup: great info shaggyballs. I know this is a deep subject that requires lots of research and we're just scratching the surface. Just to reiterate what you said about timing. All plants go through different stages sometimes they'll be working on creating roots, axial growth, creating foliage etc. As an example the product "superthrive" is only suppose to be used in the vegging phase otherwise if it's used during flowering it'll give you stretchy leafy budds without the density. 
My quest.. 
Quality vs Quantity 
What triggers resin production?. Why is it that huge donkey dick colas don't produce as many trichomes and smaller varieties are coated with frosty ness. I think this is the ultimate goal for every grower /breeder that ever existed having huge colas with excellent trichome production. Now correct me if I'm wrong but these two variables seem to be proportionally related and they happen to have an inverse relationship. One increases while the other decreases or vice versa. Logic would tell me they are directly related more bud matter means more calyxes, more calyxes means more trichome production. By the way, calyxes aren't the only ones that can produce trichomes,leaves can contribute to this. Why is this happening? What is the purpose of trichomes? Pest repellent, sun protector , pollen catcher, Gods gift to mortals ?:beer:

P.s. keep that info coming its the only way we could expand our knowledge.


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Mar 7, 2014)

*There are some great threads over at ICMAG on Plant growth Hormones & plant growth stimulants*

* JAZ Rose Spray root application?*
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=281006

* IAA FOR ROOTS WHEN?
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=261516

*Cytokinins
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251008

*Brassinosteroid functions in a broad range of disease resistance
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=277179

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]*Hormones : Gonna need lots of help with this one!! **(*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]*very*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]* informative*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]*)
*[/FONT]https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=263131

*Terpenoids
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=275717

* Shaggy's Guide to Hormones used in Cannabis , **(**Shaggy knows his stuff**!)
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=281272
*
Terpene profile: Sinsemilla v.s. seeded
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=277492
*
Plant Growth Regulators (PGRs) thread
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=196121
*
(K-salt) of IBA K-IBA (Rooting/Cloning)
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=262133
*
6-Benzylaminopurine (BAP) to Possibly Increase Budset and Productivity of Marijuana
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=226107
*
gibberellin + jasmonic acid = more trichomes? (**what i'm most interested at the moment**)
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=200972

*Making a Medicial Marijuana Friendly PGR Regimen
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=221235
*


**& This is my Plant Hormone Application Schedule/Guide:
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=6234257&postcount=76
*
Peace.
& I hope you go far with learning about this brave new field of cannabis cultivation.

*


----------



## shaggyballs (May 13, 2019)

Anyone ever try out my numbers from the post above?


----------



## L3G4CY (Oct 20, 2019)

I like to spray 50-60ppm of BAP along with .1ppm of BRASS right at the switch 12/12.. this quick in blooming and make more compact plants, increase budset also and bigger plants (thanks to the BRASS). Don't forget to add a surfacant to the mix for good abosrbtion (polysorbate 20 & fulvic acid works great together). You can also make a 1 liter solution, spray the half and keep the other half to dump in the rez a couple days later to have a more slow release effect after the initial spray.


----------



## Xs121 (Oct 20, 2019)

Rolandomotaa said:


> Growth inhibitors : Ethylene gas, Abscisic acid


Ethylene is both growth promoter and inhibitor.....depending in its interaction with other phytohormone. Furthermore availability of nutrients plays an important role in upregulating/downregulating genomes by the individual hormones.

Number of genes that are upregulated and downregulated during deficiency of nutrients


We can generalized the effect of each hormone but the fact is...it is more complex than that.


----------

